# Sticky  *** The Detailing Forum How-To, FAQ, Do-It-Yourself (DIY) Guide ***



## 67Customs (Mar 3, 2005)

_*Introduction*_
I wanted to put this DIY/FAQ together to maybe help detour some of those repeated basic question threads like, “What is the best wax?” “Is this the right order?” “Someone told me I needed to clay my car. What is that and how is it done?” Since I don’t have time to write a complete detailing guide on my own (If I did, I would publish it and make money.lol), I have searched the internet for existing guides and answers. However, I will be adding some of my own DIYs/FAQs and I also want to add input from members on this forum also so it will be custom to us. We have a few very knowledgeable members in this forum that have great ideas and loads of information and I thought it would be great to have a place for them to organize their thoughts, ideas and information. I also wanted to create a DIY/FAQ that was easy to use, unlike the previous Vortex Detailing DIY/FAQ thread which was hard to find anything in. That thread also turned into a pissing match and was closed. I want this one to be more user friendly and stay open.
For now, a lot of information will be provided through links to other informative sites and because we all know that links don’t always work forever, I will slowly work on getting as much information as possible into Vortex threads so that the information in those links can always be found as long as Vortex is alive. If a DIY/FAQ is black and not hyper linked, it means that I know there is a questions, I just haven’t written or found a good enough answer to link it to yet.
If there is anything you would like added or feel that should be added, please IM me and I will get it added in the right location.
This is a rough version. I just wanted to get it posted so I could see how it looks, get some feedback and also, hopefully, get sent some content that can be added. So, please bear with me. It will be completed ASAP. I promis.
Thanks,
_67Customs_
Old Detailing Forum “How-To”


_Modified by 67Customs at 10:53 PM 10-30-2008_


----------



## 67Customs (Mar 3, 2005)

*Re: *** The Detailing Forum How-To, FAQ, Do-It-Yourself (DIY) Guide *** (67Customs)*

_*Basics*_
*Acronyms:*
Don’t know what a short 2,3,4+ group of random letters, symbols and/or numbers means? We might have your answer. We have a lot of people ask, “What does “PC” mean? What does “AIO” mean?” Well, I have put together a list of acronyms found on multiple forums and put them all in one thread. If you see an acronym in a thread and you don’t know what it means or you want to study up on common used acronyms so you don’t get lost in a thread when you see one, check here…
Common Acronym’s used in the Detailing World
Running Acronym List on Autopia.org
*Glossary of Detailing Terms:*
Detailing Glossary
*Basic Detailing Guides:*
These will give you the basics of car care in just about every area of detailing.
Autopia-CarCare How-To
Autopia Detailing Guide (Forum based.)
Superior Car Care Auto Detailing Guide
The Detailing Handbook
Proper Auto Care Problem Solving (Detailing Guide)
AutoGeek.net Detailing Tips
*How-To Start Your Own Detailing Business Guide:*
http://www.autodetailingguide.com
Detailing for Profit
*Essential Car Detailing Accessories*


----------



## 67Customs (Mar 3, 2005)

*Re: *** The Detailing Forum How-To, FAQ, Do-It-Yourself (67Customs)*

_*FAQ*_
What is the Best Wax? - The answer to the most common question on any detailing forum.
Introduction to Detailing - By David Bynon (Autopia.org Administrator)
The Best Full Detail I Have Ever Seen Documented - Want to see what it takes to perfectly detail/restor a worn vehicle, then search no more.
The Detailing Process – Need to know in what order things should be completed in a detail? Search no more.
Polish Chart – Want to know which polishes/compounds are more aggressive and which ones are less aggressive? Here is a good reference tool.
Foam Pad Chart – Want to know the cutting ability of a particular foam pad from different companies? Check here.
Drive Through Car Washes - Should I take my vehicle to a car wash? Is it safe?
Washing Without a Hose - I don’t have access to a hose or I have water restrictions. How can I still wash my car?
Need a Detailer - How can I tell the hacks from the real detailers?
What a “Buffer” is / is not. - Thinking of buying a buffer to polish up your car? Thinking of purchasing that cheapo from Wal-Mart? Check here first.
Dual Action v Rotary – Thinking of purchasing a machine buffer? Don’t know which one to get?
Tips for Using a Dual Action Polisher
Dual Action Polisher Videos - Videos showing how to use a dual action polisher presented by Autogeek.net.
Microfiber – What is it and why should I use it on my car?
Glaze – What is a glaze and when should it be used?
Compound, Polish, Glaze, Wax and Sealant – What is the difference and how are the terms used in the detailing world?
Filling Swirls/Scratches - Don't have the money/time for the supplies to polish your paint and want to hide them for a while?
Turtle Wax Rubbing and Polishing Compounds - Why they shouldn't be used.
Polishing by Hand – Is it possible to get good results?
What Products Do We Use/Own - A list of products used my members of this forum.


_Modified by 67Customs at 12:33 PM 12-10-2009_


----------



## 67Customs (Mar 3, 2005)

*Re: *** The Detailing Forum How-To, FAQ, Do-It-Yourself (67Customs)*

_*Exterior*_
*Frequently Performed Exterior DIY’s:* (Posted in order of which some detailing enthusiasts feel they should be completed. However, if you find a system that works better for you, go for it!)
Engine Detailing
Wheel/Tire/Wheel Well Detailing
Swirl-less Washing Techniques
Washing and Drying
Convertible Top Care
Assessing Paint Condition
How to Clay
Claying and Paint Cleaning - Why both are important.
Paint Polishing
Waxing/Sealing Paint
Exterior Trim Care
Exhaust Tip Care
Glass and Clear Plastic Care
*Other Exterior DIY’s:*
Rinseless Washing – Do you have a need to use less water or are you environmentally conscious? Here is how you wash your vehicle with less water.
Polishing Hazy Headlights/Taillights – By Machine
Polishing Hazy Headlights/Taillights – By Hand
Maintaining the Shine – How to make that shine last after a detail.
A Bird Dropped a Bomb on My Car! – How soon should I take action and how do I clean it off?
Repairing Damaged Alloy Wheels – Scuffed wheels? Here is how you can repair them by yourself.
Rotary Polishing Guide
Dual Action Polishing Guide
Polishing Wheels
Wet Sanding Guide
Another Wet Sanding Guide
Touching-Up Scratches/Chips


----------



## 67Customs (Mar 3, 2005)

*Re: *** The Detailing Forum How-To, FAQ, Do-It-Yourself (67Customs)*

_*Interior*_
*Frequently Performed Interior DIY’s:* (Posted in order of which some detailing enthusiasts feel they should be completed. However, if you find a system that works better for you, go for it!)
Carpet, Headliner and Fabric Seat Cleaning Leather Care
Interior Vinyl, Rubber and Plastics – How to clean and protect.
Glass Cleaning
Cleaning the Gauge Cluster
*Other Interior DIY’s:*
General Interior Detailing Guide


_Modified by 67Customs at 9:38 PM 12-4-2009_


----------



## 67Customs (Mar 3, 2005)

*Re: *** The Detailing Forum How-To, FAQ, Do-It-Yourself (67Customs)*

_*How-To Care for Your Detailing Supplies*_
Microfiber, Cotton Towel, Wash Mitt and Brush Care
Foam Pad Cleaning


_Modified by 67Customs at 9:50 PM 12-4-2009_


----------



## 67Customs (Mar 3, 2005)

*Re: *** The Detailing Forum How-To, FAQ, Do-It-Yourself (67Customs)*

_*Other*_
Be an Informed Consumer
The Cost of Car Care
Getting Organized
Measuring Chemicals
Selecting & Using a Car Cover – Want to use a car cover? Don’t know what kind to get? The Do’s and Don’ts of Car Covers.
Thinking about getting a Bra? – Do you want to hide and protect your front end and only bring it out during special occasions or do you want protection while retaining the ability to still show off? If you do, what type of Bra should you pick?


_Modified by 67Customs at 10:51 PM 10-30-2008_


----------



## VBMike P (Jun 25, 2008)

good post, lots of information. needs to be stickied


----------



## OettingerGTI (Aug 18, 2003)

*Re: (TheLateGTI)*

Back from the dead.
I'd like to eventually have this replace the old 'how to' guide, so if you have any suggestions for 67customs post up here and help make this guide what it should have been from the start. :beer::thumbup:


----------



## Irukandji (Oct 14, 2009)

*Re: (OettingerGTI)*

some good info thanks.


----------



## 67Customs (Mar 3, 2005)

*Re: (Irukandji)*

Thanks for the support guys. I think that if we all search for good threads, even on other forums, to link to the topics that we could have a very, very good starting point for an excellent Detailing How-To thread for this forum. If you find a good thread that you think is a good link for a certain topic, please PM me or post the in this thread the link and which topic you think it covers and I will link it.
The new *** The Detailing Forum How-To, FAQ, Do-It-Yourself (DIY) Guide ***
Let do this!


----------



## Northsea Green MKV (Jan 14, 2010)

awesome thread!
*bookmarked*


----------



## ShrinkyD (Apr 25, 2010)

*Re: *** The Detailing Forum How-To, FAQ, Do-It-Yourself (DIY) Guide *** (67Customs)*

Fantastic thread. thx


----------



## TXR32 (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: *** The Detailing Forum How-To, FAQ, Do-It-Yourself (ShrinkyD)*

getting a little low on the first page so let's bump it to the top


----------



## asuckiel (Mar 3, 2006)

Just found this! BUMP


----------



## dohctorvr6 (Nov 13, 2002)

BACK TO THE TOP!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

This is an excellent source of info, many thanks to OP. :beer:


----------



## Lardcore (Aug 17, 2010)

Awesome thread, thanks! Bump

FYI, the autopia.org content is listed as an "attack site" by firefox (the web-browser I am using)


----------



## Mechorg (Sep 25, 2003)

Lardcore said:


> Awesome thread, thanks! Bump
> 
> FYI, the autopia.org content is listed as an "attack site" by firefox (the web-browser I am using)


Autopia was recently bought out by another company (3D International) that apparently doesn't know the 1st thing about running a proper web forum. They have revised the website and ever since the final transfer from the previous owner (David Bynon) it has been riddled with issues.

They have recently been marked by Google and many other search engines as an "attack site" for hosting hundreds of viruses, malware, and spyware. Whether it's because someone hacked the site or something else, the site isn't safe anymore and many members have already left the forum for good.

It's a shame because there's a lot of great info on the forums. I might have to see if I can get into the site safely soon and copy a lot of DIYs and comparisons to host elsewhere.


----------



## 67Customs (Mar 3, 2005)

If that is the case, then I need to find some way to transfer the good Autopia material onto here.


----------



## AFromCT (Aug 12, 2001)

What about leather revival? Impossible?
Should I stop considering this "deal?"
http://i100.photobucket.com/albums/m25/MaxwellMoulton/308.jpg

Bump for the thread anyway. :thumbup:


----------



## Jesstzn (Apr 21, 2003)

Your not going to revive that.


----------



## Jesstzn (Apr 21, 2003)

Bump to top


----------



## klaus85 (Feb 21, 2011)

Killer thread to the top, lots of information for reference.:thumbup:


----------



## Bx V-dubber (Dec 17, 2010)

This is great, I see I've been doing it all wrong for a a few years. Now with this info & the auto geek app for my smartphone, I'll be able to make the correct purchases and use them correctly. 
Thanks!:thumbup:


----------



## 64Bettle (Apr 24, 2011)

thanks bump


----------



## 67Customs (Mar 3, 2005)

Iku said:


> 99% of the links in this thread are dead..


 The first six threads I clicked had a good link and I know there are less than 100 links in this thread. Based on that, your figure is wrong. 

Instead of making exaggerated, un-helpful comments, it would be much more helpful to me and the rest of this forum if you would PM me exactly which ones that you know are dead and I will do my best to find a working link to the same or similar article.


----------



## Jesstzn (Apr 21, 2003)

^^^ exactly ... :thumbup:


----------



## Brian @ nbe (May 1, 2012)

Thanks :thumbup: 
THis thread helped alot going to make my car look extra new


----------



## veearrsicks (Apr 29, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## Hedgehodge (Nov 7, 2008)

So i used a RugDoctor my first time in my home and used simple green and water mixture then followed up with vinegar and water and omg it cleaned the **** out of my carpet except where I lit a firework on the carpet haha. Anyways....was thinking of renting this again and getting the hose attachment and doing the same in my car. 

160k miles and black carpet. Think its worth it or bad idea? Maybe take out my seats and do them also and get under them also. Maybe use Wool-lite or w/e on it all in the machine? Then leave doors open to air dry 100% on a hot day in the sun? 

V/r 
Michael


----------



## Boosted_Girlcar (Oct 13, 2012)

ive been looking around on here cant seem to find it if someone could point me in the direction of the thread or just previous experience, anybody ever use that 3m Paint restoration system.

http://www.shop3m.com/60455054274.html


----------



## chizzle187 (Feb 27, 2013)

Thank you this is awesome


----------



## Den57ise (Jul 29, 2013)

Thanks 
THis thread helped alot going to make my car look extra new


----------



## NolaMKVI (Jul 28, 2014)

I'm in the begining stages of starting my own detailing company/service so I'll be posting up links and DIY once I pick up a good recorder.


----------

